# What happens to files after quarantined?



## cool9 (Mar 20, 2006)

They are not accessible anymore? What if they are need by the OS? Should the OS be overhauled with a new OS? I only have a few files which I never heard of infected with Trojans (and Istbar). Cleaning is different that quarantining? There's a possibliity of the virus spreading if cleaned? I can't find any decent answers on the net.


----------



## gmaclean (Mar 20, 2006)

Files that have been quarantined by you antivirus software are unavailable to other applications. From the quarantine you can clean, delete or restore the files. Windows XP protects critical OS files from being harmed by the likes of Quarantine, however should something go wrong you may need to run a setup repair. The files have probably been created by the Trojans. Cleaning tries to remove the infection from the file and leave the original file intact (not possible with Trojans and many other infections). If a virus is really cleaned it is not there any longer and cannot spread. However, it is likely that the virus/Trojan will try to protect itself and recreate another file that is infected. This can often be seen in the running process and startup list.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cool9 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks a lot. What if over 1-2 years you create so many quarantined viruses (Trojans, etc.) that your system starts to suffer from it and more and more files don't work properly?


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

cool9 said:


> Thanks a lot. What if over 1-2 years you create so many quarantined viruses (Trojans, etc.) that your system starts to suffer from it and more and more files don't work properly?


Most antivirus's and antispyware tools...will store the files in either the programs quarantine folder or virus vault. Both of these can be and should be cleaned out once you remove the virus/spyware. Keep long enough to confirm removing it caused no issue..and then empty the folders.


----------



## RichmondRED (Jan 18, 2005)

If you need an answer to anything, THIS is the place to get it! Thanks for asking yours--quarantine is something I was going to ask about today but you covered it for me. Don't worry though, I've been gone a while--old system went MAJOR belly up!!--and have quite a few for the staff here that ROCKS on the net!


----------

